# Re:need a little help



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bunny2020 said:


> hi i have got 3 little frozen embryos left ive had 2 gos but did not work, can you tell me what i should be doing when i have have the next 2 embryos put in should i be on any kinda diet now ?love bunny


No specific diet is required. If you would like me to review your case I could do an mebryology consultation as described at the top of my message board.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

